# Print preview



## Marsha88 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello everyone...my first post and a newbie here.

My question is:  After I've finished processing a photo and take it to the develope module, I get everything setup and I always do a print priview.  My previews are so bright that I have to go back to the develope module several times before the preview looks correct.  Then I print and it is correct.  
Has anyone else had this problem or heard of it?  I have calibrated my monitor but maybe the brightness is off?
Thanks for any input.

Marsha


----------



## davidedric (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Marsha,

I assume that by print preview you mean the one provided by your printer?    Have you tried using the Softproof option in the Develop module?   Provided that you have set the printer/paper profile to match what you are using that should give a fairly good idea what you are going to get.   For that to appear on your printer, you also have to tell it to let the software manage colours.   If this all sounds hard to follow, please say and someone can step you through it.

Dave


----------



## Selwin (Nov 16, 2013)

Marsha88 said:


> Hello everyone...my first post and a newbie here.


hi Marsha, and welcome to the forum!



Marsha88 said:


> My question is:  After I've finished processing a photo and take it to the develope module, I get everything setup and I always do a print priview.  My previews are so bright that I have to go back to the develope module several times before the preview looks correct.
> Marsha


Assuming you use the soft proofing option, which printer did you select? 
After readjusting, does the image look too dark in Develop and correct in the preview?
Did you calibrate your monitor? Do you have light-dark issues when using other computer applications like word processing?


----------

